# 5. MAXC-Trial startet am 7.10.



## Johann (18. September 2006)

5. MAXC-Trial am 7.10.

Infos unter www.singletrail.net


----------



## Crazy Creek (18. September 2006)

Schade, dass genau am selben Tag der tune-frm-cup in Herdorf ist.
Wäre nämlich auch wirklich gern beim MAXC -Trial dabei gewesen.
Das 24 h rennen in Balduistein war jedenfalls spitze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harris_Hawk (18. September 2006)

Ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## Harris_Hawk (19. September 2006)

*ACHTUNG:*
Wollte mal nach einer Addresse fragen wo der Start ist, weil mit Talhof konnte ich nicht sehr viel anfangen, über eine Wegbeschreibung würde ich mich freuen...

Danke


----------



## dave (24. September 2006)

schau mal hier ....  
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d....975366&spn=0.00454,0.014784&t=h&om=1&iwloc=A


----------



## Harris_Hawk (6. Oktober 2006)

Morgen gehts los...olé!


----------



## Harris_Hawk (11. Oktober 2006)

Hey Ho, wollte mal fragen, ob jemand schon Fotos vom MAXC-Trial hat...?


----------



## thto (20. August 2007)

moin ,
ist für 2007 was geplant ...
vg
tt


----------

